# Question re: Cooking Calasparra (Spanish) Rice



## RRH (Oct 16, 2005)

Stumbled on this imported Calasparra rice. There were no directions in English, but from my distant memory of HS Spanish I could gather that (like Arborio) it absorbs way more liquid than, say, Carolina, and the method seemed to be first cook briefly on high, then simmer, all without a lid. I tried it this way but the stock reduced long before the rice was done, so I wound up adding water and covering, after which it came out fine. 

If anyone has a less trial and error way of making this rice (in English!) I'd much appreciate it.


----------



## Alix (Oct 17, 2005)

I am afraid I don't have an answer, but wanted to stop in to welcome you. I am sure someone will have the answer shortly.


----------



## Brooksy (Oct 18, 2005)

G'Day RRH,

Paella is the answer.

Here  is a link to a story on your rice from a newspaper and it includes a Seafood Paella. It may be of interest to you.
This link will take you to the recipe on forum


----------

